# Rifle steel



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

Got this hen a few days before thanksgivingand had to have her on the table! Was doing pretty good on the Rifle last few weeks before the icebergs started to form. I was finding fish in the deeper slower holes. This one came on a lure but was also getting some on spawn. Just had to really get the bait right infront of them. Well good luck to everyone!


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful Fish, how much snow are you guys getting?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Nice Fish!


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

_We have 15-20 inches of snow depending on how open the area is. Many roads are still closed.__Great Fish, Congrats!_


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

snow snow and more snow! just went out and measured myself and ridge is right on. I am like half a mile from moffat bridge and i have up to 20 inches total on the ground in parts of my yard. I bought an old snowmachine a couple years ago just to get me back to my fishin holes and thank god i did. Hopefully i will have some more pics and another report soon.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

great looking steelie!!!! great job


----------

